
Journey of a Bullet - HillaryBriss
http://www.nbcnews.com/specials/journey-of-a-bullet
======
towndrunk
Completely one sided as usual. How about the lives saved by guns? Why is that
never looked at... oh right... it doesn't fit the "guns bad" narrative.

